# Scroll Saw



## Jaco (3 Apr 2003)

I was given a Rockwell 16" Scroll Saw.
There is no motor or switches.
What size motor should I fit, what size pulley on the motor and what electric switches?
Many thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Apr 2003)

I havent got a clue! but there must be SOMEBODY OUT there who can help you?!

At least you got a reply though!!!!

Good Luck


----------



## DAZB (5 Apr 2003)

Found this for you. http://www.oldwwmachines.com/delta/catalogs.asp 
There is a section on scroll saws and might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Jaco (5 Apr 2003)

Thanks very much. I will definitely look.
Still trying to clean it up and get model numbers.


----------

